
Shiny – A simple angular plugin inspired by the logo on Google chrome site - x1a0
http://x1a0.net/angular-shiny/
======
mtmail
"For now only Chrome and Safari are supported." (from the github repository
page). I think that needs to be repeated on the page you submitted or people
will wonder why nothing happens in other browsers. The "Ready to shine" text
suggested to me that the module loaded and initialized fine.

~~~
x1a0
Good point and sorry for that - now it's added :)

